# Unexpected puppy find...



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes she was an unexpected find on craigslist...Little darling was free and boy the owner/person couldn't wait to give her away...That's why I have so many dogs....People just don't want the responsibility...She is a chihuahua/yorkie. I bet she doesn't weigh much over 2lbs. I named her Twinkie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Awwww, what a little love!!!
 I love watching all those vet shows on TV and the dog whisper.
 How much dog food do you go through in a week?
 Vet bills are sky high here....
 $$$$$$
 [8|]
 Just wondering ....
 star ~ *


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2011)

According to craigslist here in Ohio , a person is not allowed to list animals for sale or free , looks like someone snuck one through .


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

ty...Hundreds and hundreds of $$$ in dog food...We give most of all the puppy shots ourselves....can't do rabies tho..against the law in most states...not all tho. Just had 3 male puppies neutered all under 10lbs...You sitting down...??? It cost almost $450 farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have guessed more for how many is it now 46 dogs?


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

42 but many are under 10lbs or even 7lbs...


----------



## towhead (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, what a little precious thing.  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

So could I give shots at home?
 What state are you?
 How could I, as my dog is 
 afraid of the vet,
 but not anyone at the door.

 He was a craiglist dog and in my
 state you could. I don't think any pet should 
 be given away for free, as there are too many
 people who turn them in for money for bad things.
 I don't know how anyone could hurt a pet.

 star ~


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in North dakota...You can get parvo shots online at several places and locally at some farm supply places. Yu have to ask for them tho. Doesn't matter if a pet is free or hundreds of dollars people are going to do what they want with them...And I've gotten free dogs or cats and I've paid hundreds of dollars...I love them all..farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

I  can tell you do.
 I once had a lot of pets after the end each summer, as I was a Nature Camp Director, I was the one bring home the ones I couldn't give away.
 Even a Chicken. (Yes, Charlie I had a pet chicken too ) [] star ~ *


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a lot of dogs....and poop.   I bet you're never lonely with all those friends around.  Here's our mutt , Moxie, when she was a pup.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

oh, so cute. I don't like poop.
 THE better the food the less the mess!
 star ~ *


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2011)

Here she is all grown up.  She is a lot lazier now but still has plenty of energy when she wants to play.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

What breed is she? Looks so much like my dog ashlee


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2011)

She has some newfoundland and some border collie and I think some retriever.  She points sometimes.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

2lb dog? Hmmm, my cat is a fat cat! 18# has got to be chunky.
 I try to walk the guy but he's scared of the outdoors.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2011)

beendiggin I swear your dog eyes and all look like my ashlee...She is ret/cocker spaniel.....cowseatmaize...alot of chihuahuas are tiny...2-6lbs. This one is only 13 weeks old but won't be much bigger. Already tripped over her twice  farmgal.


----------



## towhead (Jan 28, 2011)

beendiggin:  Moxie is beautiful, looks like my sisters dog-half border collie-and just an awesome sweet pea!  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

How are they all doing today fg? the newbie fitting in a OK? I still don't know how you do it all. Do they all have free range of the house or do they have a section for them?


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

Twinkie is doing fantastic...The big dogs have crates but are out most the day off and on...the wee family is withNot sure how I do it some days me all day but crated to eat...Not sure how I do it some days.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

God Bless you ~ and all your critters [] they give the best love of all: UNCONDITIONAL ~


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> According to craigslist here in Ohio , a person is not allowed to list animals for sale or free , looks like someone snuck one through .


 

 Isn't  it lucky they did,now the little guy /girl has a good home.thats what it is all about.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never paid a dime for any dog I have ever owned. I got some off the street some from people, and some from animal shelters.
   Willy is my latest,got him from a lady in the park,how could you not want this thing???? I could never give up a dog no matter what they did.
  Just goes to show you the workings of some peoples minds. Giving  a dog away is like giving one of your family members away. 
 Maybe  im just weird[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2011)

Zoey,Willy and boo(cat), she was found abandon.


----------



## sodanut (Jan 30, 2011)

I raise Chihuahua's and I have one that weighs 3 1/2 lbs# full grown ! yours looks like a real sweetie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a great pic. How do you get the to look up at the same time?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 30, 2011)

You're not weird Rick. My pets have always been one of the family. []  ~Mike


----------

